

Ask HN: Do you think market is crashing(recession) again? - vs2370

India, China, US top news today is about market crashing. I feel like deja vu from 2008. Is it going to happen again ?
======
smt88
A downturn maybe, but probably not a full-on crash. Look at this:
[http://www.multpl.com/shiller-pe/](http://www.multpl.com/shiller-pe/)

------
vs2370
also [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/24/facebook-down-12-1-apple-
do...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/24/facebook-down-12-1-apple-
down-10-google-down-6-5-microsoft-down-5-8-as-stock-markets-plummet/)

